
University Title Generator - ashitlerferad
http://universitytitlegenerator.com/
======
Glyptodon
Bottom line with universities is that an army of various administrators will
all make six figures for doing stuff that perhaps anyone could do, but "can't"
because having experience in the cryptic and domain specific bureaucracy of
higher ed is mandatory.

Meanwhile, they'll try to pay all their developers and IT staff sub $50k
yearly only to conclude that poor results and inability to fill positions mean
they should have everything sent to Drupal subcontractors. Particularly since
nobody's interested in the Peoplesoft/Oracle positions they happen to pay much
more for, either.

~~~
ticviking
Hey it's my life in a nutshell.

------
thearn4
These are sadly quite plausible titles.

Assistant Executive for the Committee on Athletic Partnerships

Estimated salary: $373,727

~~~
mxuribe
Is that "Assistance Executive...", or "Assistant to the Executive..."? I
imagine that would change the salary, no? lol ;-)

------
id122015
Notice how 5 out of 10 of these title have the word "committee". It makes me
think about politics and all the nasty quotas or irrational ideas.

But finally I found someone who created an app that I like, it has a
purpose!!!

First ten examples: Associate Coordinator of the Subcommittee for Athletic
Compliance Associate Assistant Coordinator of the Committee on Alumni Outreach
Executive Associate Chair of the Committee on Learning Relations Deputy
President of the Subcommittee for Academic Outreach Deputy Vice Chair of
External Technology to the Subcommittee for Donor Communications Assistant
Chair of Internal Affairs to the Office of Academic Relations Deputy Vice
Chair of the Office of Academic Services Principal Assistant Liaison to the
Office of Academic Partnerships Lead Associate Chancellor of the Task Force on
Academic Affairs Lead Deputy Chair of the Task Force on Neighborhood Planning

------
beloch
All this needs is a way to input a real title and calculate the salary from
it.

------
HarryHirsch
Would whoever made this website please don their sponsorship jacket.

------
chm
Ha! The first job wasn't prestigious enough, so I pressed the button... and
was downgraded to:

    
    
        Acting Assistant Liaison to the Task Force on Neighborhood Climate
    
        Estimated salary: $23,899

~~~
geofft
So... a grad student?

~~~
dexterdog
It said salary, not fee.

------
grittathh
How sure are we that these jobs are fake?

~~~
sixtypoundhound
We should consult with the assistant vice coordinator of human resources
assistance.

------
Kristine1975

      Vice President of the Committee on Donor Relations
    
      Estimated salary: $381,384
    

Sounds like donor relations are a lucrative business.

~~~
nhebb
They are lucrative. Portland State University probably isn't widely known
outside of Oregon, but their fundraisers make pretty nice salaries:

    
    
      * Foundation President / CEO: $278,000
    
      * Chief Development Officer: $170,000
    

Source:
[http://www.oregonlive.com/education/index.ssf/2015/08/portla...](http://www.oregonlive.com/education/index.ssf/2015/08/portland_state_universitys_two.html)

------
sagatsnee
The only time they contact you: "As an alumni, would you like to make a $500,
$1000, or _____ donation to support your alma mater?"

~~~
djsumdog
I had professors tell me that they'll always find me no matter where I move. I
still got mail from my University for a while...until I left the country. I
haven't gotten crap from them since.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I wonder how the salaries are generated. If the titles are a Markov chain, you
could calculate the average percentage difference in salary made by each word
in a title, and sum them, maybe…?

------
mxuribe
Vice Liaison to the Task Force on Neighborhood Outreach Estimated salary:
$80,465

Is this a synonym title for PR associate (not PR manager, not PR director), or
maybe Junior Communications Manager? :-)

~~~
superuser2
In some cases Universities wield considerable power over their neighborhoods:
the university police department is the neighborhood police department, the
university owns most of the off-campus land, talks businesses into setting up
shop in the area and rents them commercial space, shapes urban planning to
suit its needs, etc. "Neighborhood Outreach" can be more of a municipal
government than a PR department.

------
kilroy123
Are the salaries random as well?

Reminds me of this:
[http://winapp2.com/title.html](http://winapp2.com/title.html)

~~~
rcar
Following the path from the page's comments, here's the code that generates
the titles (and computes salaries based on them):
[https://github.com/fiatflux/uni-title-
gen/blob/master/titleg...](https://github.com/fiatflux/uni-title-
gen/blob/master/titlegen.py)

------
gradi3nt
Changing the zoom on this page is trippy.

------
PeanutNore
Executive Deputy Executive for the Task Force on Athletic Technology

Estimated Salary: $158,859

